# MT4 data to Excel?



## Naked shorts (3 July 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has done this? is there a MQ4 script for doing it?


----------



## wabbit (3 July 2009)

Enable the MT4 DDE server (Tools > Options > Server)

then use the "standard" DDE instructions in Excel, e.g.

='MT4'|Bid!AUDJPY

etc



wabbit


----------



## supermatt (3 July 2009)

what kind of data do you want ?
I have DDE enabled which gives you live streaming prices and a few other things. 

check out this video. 
http://www.forexbrace.com/content/view/210/52/

this site has a cool template you can use


----------



## Naked shorts (3 July 2009)

wabbit said:


> Enable the MT4 DDE server (Tools > Options > Server)
> 
> then use the "standard" DDE instructions in Excel, e.g.
> 
> ...




Done that, what I need is data to be written into excel, for example, the data for the last 50 5min bars is exported and updated real time (i know this can be done via the history centre, but that takes too much time to do for every pair, every day).


----------



## dasmith1973 (3 July 2009)

As I understand, if you want other kinds of data you need another dde application...try these links for ideas (haven't tried myself).

Chrs, Dave

MetaTrader 4 DDETool Software -> http://iticsoftware.com/metatrader-4-tools.php

4XDDEClient -> http://www.4xlab.net/cs/forums/136/ShowPost.aspx

Another one...http://www.fxdialogue.com


----------



## Naked shorts (3 July 2009)

dasmith1973 said:


> As I understand, if you want other kinds of data you need another dde application...try these links for ideas (haven't tried myself).
> 
> Chrs, Dave
> 
> ...




Cheers, but I'm not to keen on paying for it.


----------



## dasmith1973 (3 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Cheers, but I'm not to keen on paying for it.




Certainly! I don't either, lets hope MT5 has a few more tools like that.


----------



## wabbit (3 July 2009)

shorts,

Instead of taking the  data to Excel, why not take the computations to MT4?  Or a DLL?


wabbit


----------



## Naked shorts (3 July 2009)

wabbit said:


> shorts,
> 
> Instead of taking the  data to Excel, why not take the computations to MT4?  Or a DLL?
> 
> ...




I would, but for what I need it would be far too impractical.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 July 2009)

http://ratedata.gaincapital.com/

csv historical data.


----------

